# Look what i found in my terrarium!



## unpopular (Jul 15, 2012)

Does anyone know what it is? Specifically is it a psychoactive? Perhaps a Panaelous? There would have been a time I would have welcomed such a prospect, though now the idea of a 30-gallon tank filled with a controlled substance makes me a bit nervous.

I don't mind these little surprises, I've had mushrooms growing in there before. But never anything this large.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jul 15, 2012)

No, the hallucinogic ones have a purple ring around the stem.


----------



## unpopular (Jul 15, 2012)

No. Only certain psilocybes do. Most will not and I don't think any do until they have matured or otherwise been damaged. It kind of looks like a pan, but the cap is too conical, iirc.

I have a book here somewhere...


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 15, 2012)

What else lives in your terrarium?


----------



## unpopular (Jul 15, 2012)

LOL. It started as just tropical plants and some moss. My orchid is right behind the mushroom, as well as a fern. I have some hosta growing to the left, as well as some english ivy and a spider plant. I had another fern, but I lost it.

When I brought in the moss, I started getting a lot of bugs, so I got a anole. Now I have to put bugs in to feed teh anole which I got to take care of the bugs. I don't think the anole is doing very well, however, he keeps going regardless that he looks liek skelator and he doesn't change colors as well as he used to.


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 15, 2012)

Get a picture of the anole. . . maybe he's the one growing mushrooms.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 15, 2012)

PinkDoor said:


> Get a picture of the anole. . . maybe he's the one growing mushrooms.



That would explain the skeletal appearance that Unpopular describes... and the anole probably doesn't change colors, because he is depressed.. after seeing all the mushroom induced colors that he can't replicate! Poor Stoned Anole!


----------



## Kazooie (Jul 15, 2012)

So it's a vivarium then?


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 15, 2012)

The Anole probably needs another Anole friend. . . You should make sure that the new friend is "clean" (if you know what I mean). Maybe the Anole needs rehab.


----------



## unpopular (Jul 15, 2012)

I had another lizard in there. He vanished. I think the Anole ate him.

hmmmm. bath salts?


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 15, 2012)

unpopular said:


> hmmmm. bath salts?



It is a natural detox!


----------



## unpopular (Jul 15, 2012)

^^ not _those_ kind of bath salts! 

Maryland Man Arrested After Admitting to Killing, Eating Roommate - US News and World Report

Anyway. Another one sprung up. The other one was tipped over and starting to decay, I took it out for a spore print but it was infested with fungus gnats, the same little b*stards that lead to the anole!

Anyway. Another one sprung up. I'm sure it's the same, only earlier in it's development.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 15, 2012)

so eat it and find out!


----------



## unpopular (Jul 15, 2012)

lol. but what about the bugs?

I don't think it's a psychoactive. If it were a Pan it would have started to ink. I'm pretty sure the spore mass was cinnamon. There was a bulb, which makes me wonder if it's an Amanita, but afaik all Amanitas have white or grey to blue-grey gills and white spores. Plus the cap isn't right for an amanita, and it has a fiberous stock.

I'll find my book eventually.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jul 16, 2012)

unpopular said:


> lol. but what about the bugs?
> 
> I don't think it's a psychoactive. If it were a Pan it would have started to ink. I'm pretty sure the spore mass was cinnamon. There was a bulb, which makes me wonder if it's an Amanita, but afaik all Amanitas have white or grey to blue-grey gills and white spores. Plus the cap isn't right for an amanita, and it has a fiberous stock.
> 
> I'll find my book eventually.



Obviously, you know more about mushrooms than I do...heck, all I knew was that the ones you boiled and made Kool-Aid out of had a purple ring around the stem, had a purple underlayer, and grew out of cow sh**.  But then again, I'm just a country boy from East Texas who grew up around cow pastures...


----------



## unpopular (Jul 16, 2012)

Blue-staining mushrooms are often psychoactive. I am not sure if there are any which are not. But there are hundreds of others which do not stain blue.


----------

